# Putty And Tunnelier Won't Ssh Into My Ssh Server



## chinarut (Oct 2, 2005)

I've really beaten this one down and like to reach out.

I am trying to ssh into my server from a Windows box.

using putty:

Sep 23 17:51:08 localhost xinetd[528]: service ssh, IPV6_ADDRFORM setsockopt()
failed: Protocol not available (errno = 42)

using Bitwise Tunnelier (4.06):

Sep 29 14:02:56 localhost xinetd[262]: service ssh, IPV6_ADDRFORM setsockopt()
failed: Protocol not available (errno = 42)
Sep 29 14:02:56 localhost xinetd[262]: START: ssh pid=15570 from=xxx.xx.x.xx

both report similar errors.  I would like to know if there is an update to my ssh server I can make to accept incoming connections from putty?

for the record, I did not get a response here and value your one-on-one support!

http://www.macfixitforums.com/php/s...20724&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=31&fpart=1


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you sure you have ssh enabled on the Mac?  IN System Preferences-->Sharing, you can enable remote logins which will enable SSH on your Mac.  Also, make sure that the Mac's firewall (if enabled) isn't blocking SSH.


----------



## chinarut (Oct 2, 2005)

Yup - I checked "Remote Login" and made sure I poked a hole in my firewall (port 22)

I also made sure I could ssh [into myself] by localhost and a publicly visible hostname - both worked.

This is specific to a Windows box using ssh - the only conclusion I have right now is putty and tunnelier are using an IPV6 protocol and sshd (as of 10.3.9) use IPV4.

This is only an assertion - I can't verify this though and need more input.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 2, 2005)

Does your windows box live on an IPv6 network?


----------



## chinarut (Oct 2, 2005)

whoa..this is a new one for me - I have the machine up right now - what do I do to find out?


----------



## chinarut (Dec 21, 2006)

saw this loose end and just thought I'd share I'm off this project so it's a non-issue right now.

however, if someone wants to chime in and share how diagnose a Windows network as an IPv6 network and nudge this conversation further - I'm sure the knowledge will be useful to someone out there as we mac users continue to bridge the world...


----------

